# Comprehensive Quantum Suspension Modification Info (QSW, lowering, lifting, dropping)



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

I have been trying to do as much searching as possible on modifying the suspension on my 1987 Quantum Wagon. I have learned that there really is no setup sold out there for the Quantum Wagon. I am mainly interested in lowering/slamming my wagon as much as possible. I love the look of a low wagon... so I "searched" as much as possible. I found that the information is way to scattered, so i have combined all the information in a comprehensive list below. i tried to give credit to everyone that spoke up and contributed, but I am sorry if i got anything wrong. I would hope we can get this thread placed in the FAQ area for everyones future reference.
Moreover, if any of you have any additional information on the suspension of a QSW, in regards to Lowering, Lifting, or Stiffening, please speak up and throw it all out there in this thread for everyones benefit. 
(On a personal note, I would love to see if anyone can give the exact parts that go into a total set up to get a QSW as low as possible on a static drop... as well as posting a picture of the finished product so that we may all see what the setup would look like.)
Thank you for everyone that unknowingly







contribute to this thread over the years... and hoping to get some more great and useful info in this thread. As soon as i commit to a setup on my QSW, I will be sure to post the specs, before and after measurements and pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








**********************************************
*eurowner*
4000q front and only the front stuts inserts/coilovers/lowered springs will work.
Nothing off the 4kq in the back will fit a QSW or a QW.
There is no performance rear dampers in the world anymore; Boge OE, or the other crap-KYB/Monroe/etc.
Koni Europe had one set, which I bought about 3 years ago. Koni can tool up and make a minium of 50 units as long as they are presold at once
Passat Syncro, out of Canada, rear sway bar just about bolts up.
Suspension wise, depending on which engine & drive train you have, the Audi 4k front end will bolt up, so that can get you bigger sway bars, Bilstiens, Konis, Coilovers. The rear is totaly different than any other VW/Audi product especialy if you have a syncro. You can make rear coilovers, but you are on your own with making different parts wit & spring rates.
Engine performance, 272* TT or Blau cam, muffler shop 'custom' made 2.5" free flowing exhaust system, or just drop in a Audi 5000T motor & computer. Front braks can be upgraded too, with 11" rotors, but you might have to used Audi caliper brackets and VW rotors.
Control arms are the same from 1982-1988 including syncro. 
FYI my '82 QW has power steering. 
The vin split for the strut tubes is 32-D-099298-newer 4cylinder and 32-E-150001-newer for 5 cylinder share #855-412-025C and 026C includes syncro.
The difference for ball joints includes 
the sway bar, mounts and ball joints
Bolt pattern is 4x100mm 
The front coils and strut inserts, Audi 4000 quattro shares the same as the QSW. 
Rear dampers for the QSW, the best are going to be OE hydraulic Boge. KYB and the others are crap. 
You will have to expierment with what fits in the rear with measurements, not models, like I said earlier.
Dasher = B1 chassis, 1974-1981
Quantum = B2 Chassis 1982-1988
Audi 4kq springs will not lower the car, as you have a 4 banger under the hood; it'll lift it.

*???*
I have some info about the rear suspension if you need it... 
Rabbit Rear struts fit but they are not rated for the vehicle weight so you would had to have the revalved by bilstein.. which I think SHine has the number they have to be revalved to.. 
AS for rear springs 2 options 
Option 1 
the rear spring perch on the strut doesnt fit. have to MOfidy the spring or perch.. I have been looking into using a rear Rabbit coil over conversion with 400 lb springs .. looks like it may work but i am not sure. 
Option 2 1st GEN AWD Mitsubishi eclipse rear struts with cut factory springs ... evidently the Eclipse is close to the same weight and strut dimensions. 
also the AUDI v8 bolts right to to the tranny .. the rest of fabbing is the hard parts 300 HP in my QSW will be fun this winter
*quantum.johnson*
You can use Bilstein rabbit rears and get them revalved to suit the heavier car.
rear shock from a first gen. all wheel drive eclipse/talon 1990-1994 or galant vr-4 give the least amount of comprimise,rabbit shocks will fit but perches will be too low,fwd 5000 rear shocks will fit but do something wierd that i' still trying to find words for-you will need to make shims due to different size eyelets(lowes,home depot,or machine something) i run bilstein sports w/ cut springs and spring spacers up front and kyb gr2 w/ cut springs and spring spacers in the rear-stock swaybars and car oversteers predictably on all surfaces w/ very very little roll-ground clearance is down a little but i can still drive straight over a curb and have jumped the car high enough that it cut off when i landed w/o any weird rebounding or harsh bottoming-run bump stops in the rear because the the travel of rear shock is less than what it is when it's on the dsm cars-kyb also make an adjustable shock-agx-hack job that works better than anything else i've experienced-sorry about the length of reply but this really makes these cars work well
i reccomend rear shocks from a 1st gen DSM car-talon/eclipse-drove these cars a long time this worked well-rabbit shocks seem to not have enough travel -even lowered
stock shocks are junk-even new-under damped rebound and compression-rabbit springs feel a bit too soft-even OE DSM shocks are much better than the stock BOGE-no one else makes a specific replacement for the back of these cars-I checked everyone- I think a ground control type setup would be the best bet w/ a race style spring- little side note -the springs on these cars are very similar in rate and dimensions to a mkIII vr6 jetta-use that for reference as a starting point for spring rates-I went the cheap route and cut 1 coil out and added a metal twist in spring spacer-never took it all off to test rate but the car was a tad lower than stock-rode like a mkII on lowering springs w/ a ton of travel and rotated pretty close to perfect-fr setup was biltein sports w/ 1 1/2 coils cut w/ 2 metal twist in spacers- it may not give the stance you want but it handled "awsome" on pavement and dirt and never bottomed even when jumping big w/ a carload

*BillLeBob*
Well 4000 and Quantum show the same pn for the strut housing. 4K and Qunatum non syncro or quattro stuff is belived to work on a Fox. All share the same inserts.
*brinskan*
the Passat forum points people here for Quantum questions since the Fox and Quantum share so many components. And the passat forum in mainly b3 and b4 But i think you guys answered my questions. Since the 4000 FWD suspension works in a quantum, a FWD 90 should work too. 
*Longitudinal*
The 5KQ rear suspension is quite a bit different. Why not just use some A2 Bilsteins and coil overs with 10" springs? You could set your ride height wherever you want it and not intrude into your cargo area so you can still haul truckloads of snow skis.

*JohnBarleyCorn*
(In regards to lowering a QSW) If you're into spending a bunch on it, check out 2Bennet's coilover systems...
*75rusty*
Ground control custom made a kit for a customer at my shop. We used rabbit Bilstiens sports inthe rear. Id use mk2 or mk3 in the rear if I was to do it again.
*

TheWolfsburg
I achieved a 2in+ drop by using old school spring clamps all the way around. I compressed the springs first and then placed on the "spring clamps" around 3 coils instead of just 2 as you see below. The ride is great, but certainly noticably stiffer. Bit like a rail car...lol. only issue you might run into is when carrying very heavy loads, if you are still running stock struts, you run the risk of blowing a strut under bumpy road conditions combined with average to high speed. Youve been warned. I am looking to swap out to sport struts and eventually using a Coil Sleeve setup to lower the car even more. 









Pics 
*
*SauerKraut*
























courtesy of http://www.passat32.de


TheWolfsburg... me


----------



## gravityjunkie (Sep 4, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## jseeley (Oct 28, 2008)

in for updates :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

thoughts-> Should be similar to lowering a fox or audi 4000? (not exactly easy :sly 

can you basically do mk1 style rear suspension? 

and coilover sleeves on the front, like this guy (with a fox)-> 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...W-fox-coil-over-install-and-strut-housing-mod 

*edit* found this-> 
http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=techni&action=print&thread=119764 

and this  -> 
http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...-p-592.html?osCsid=18fjv6uu05p6h3qihotg80ks41


----------



## TheWolfsburg (Sep 22, 2007)

This is awesome info Jeremiah, THANKS!


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

jseeley said:


> *edit* found this->
> http://retrorides.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=techni&action=print&thread=119764
> 
> and this  ->
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...-p-592.html?osCsid=18fjv6uu05p6h3qihotg80ks41


So i messaged 034 about those and they say they wont work, said had to "swap the running gear out of a Coupe Quattro".... not sure what that means, but the fronts from a 4kq works correct? if so the front should work....

Now what about the Ground Control Coilover sleeves for the 4kq? would those work for the QSW? Im very intrested in this becuase my rear shocks are SHOT... so if im going to replace something might as well upgrade... also on craigslist is a set of Coil over sleeves are for sale on CHEAP, but they are for a Corrado, how hard would it be to make them work?


----------

